Ask HN: Are you applying to YC this batch? What does your startup do? - laksmanv
======
pouta
After some unsuccessful applications, I will apply again. We created an AWS
for publishers or, in other words, Publishing as a Service.

After working for some time in the industry we notice some niche or local news
publications are formed by a really small team but they require almost the
same software and operations that a traditional publication needs. Thus we
buillt a publishing service that takes advantage of scale.

We have a landing page setup at [https://mutinit.com](https://mutinit.com)

~~~
rustywicket
Looks awesome!

------
pcmaffey
I thought about applying with
[https://www.esoterica.io](https://www.esoterica.io), a word game that people
really seem to enjoy (It's a toy! People love it! It could be a platform for
knowledge games! Diffuse mental time!)

But I'm not sure that ingesting the VC business model is ultimately a healthy
thing. (Nor do I have extra time... alas)

------
ezekg
I've thought about it for [https://keygen.sh](https://keygen.sh) a lot this
year, though I doubt my numbers are "there" yet to be considered--but either
way, I think I'm going to push that decision back another year. I've found
larger B2B sales tough, but I've been slowly improving that so I figured I'll
stick to bootstrapping for now.

------
nikivi
We applied last year but were rejected and got no feedback.

Hopefully we have a stronger statement and mission plan for this batch. We try
to provide the most efficient paths for learning any topic. Be it React.js,
Go, History or Math. The project is also fully open source which I presume is
the reason we failed the batch as monetising Open Source projects is quite
hard. The website:

[https://learn-anything.xyz](https://learn-anything.xyz)

~~~
BartBoch
Constructive criticism, I have typed in "Flying", I was suggested "Travelling"
among others (none directly related to just flying). When I clicked that word
I was taken to page with some links to known travel sites. I have no idea what
is going on, what are those and what I am choosing. I would encourage you to
iron some UX and UI to be more noobie friendly. Nice concept, but I would like
to be able to use it without getting lost so quickly.

~~~
vcanales
Typed Golang, "erlang, juggling, software tooling, neurolinguistics,
portuguese, korean, programming languages" as suggestions. I'm guessing this
is just very early stage?

------
pedalpete
Today we're known for this [https://doarama.com](https://doarama.com) \- 3d
maps for sports, if you know any paragliders, ask them about Doarama. We're
like the strava of paragliders, and we're seeing lots of other uses as well.

~~~
sidyapa
[http://i0.wp.com/dba43ifez0ney.cloudfront.net/assets/1513902...](http://i0.wp.com/dba43ifez0ney.cloudfront.net/assets/1513902090096/images/avatar-
default.png) \- this asset is meddling with the connection security.

------
busymichael
I've considered applying with [https://dndemail.com](https://dndemail.com) \-
do not disturb for your inbox. I have developing traction and a growing user
base.

------
kassovic
no

~~~
hodl
shame

